# Commercial lot help



## kriz2ooo (Nov 30, 2008)

Here is a lot I have to quote per push. I believe that is the best way to do it.
What do ya'll think?


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

for 1-3.99" just bid your hourly rate, probably in the $65-75 range for the plowing and another $35 or so for the walks.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

hard to understand from your pictures how big this lot is


----------



## kriz2ooo (Nov 30, 2008)

here is an aerial view for a better perspective


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

About 2k for the season and no sidewalks.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

I get $137 per push starting at 1'' and up. To date I haven't had more than 8".
They don't want a varying price.

Includes sidewalks and ice melt on sidewalks as needed.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

ok so they want a flat rate for you to push it regardless of how much snow is there? If thats the case id probably go in around $150-175/push including sidewalks and then its probably going to take about 2 bags of ice melt for the sidewalks. 

Just make sure you have in your contract that you will start at 1" and plow as needed every 2-3" after or so. OR I would state this price is ok up to an 8" event or something after that everything we do will be hourly.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm kind of fascinated about charging hourly rates on these small lots ,even with a foot of snow it won't take that much time.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Small lots are perfect for seasonal....


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

At least you have all that room to put the snow


----------



## kriz2ooo (Nov 30, 2008)

Yea im not to inclined to charge per hour. Where is the motivation to get in and get out, you can make alot more charging per job? 

Id say 50% of those spots can be used to pile snow. There are way more spots than needed.

The owner is looking for a seasonal rate. Should I charge for walks at a "per push" rate or include in seasonal rate. Salt/ sand is extra. Where should I be $ wise per season?


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

I would include sidewalks in your seasonal rate. Are you putting a cap on it or leaving it open? I think if your leaving it open about 2500 or so including sidewalks, if your putting a cap on it at like 48 or 50" (thats what i see the seasonal average is in conneticut is) probably about $1800-2000 and then your salt sand mix is what ever additionally.


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor (Dec 15, 2008)

kriz2ooo;1381315 said:


> Yea im not to inclined to charge per hour. Where is the motivation to get in and get out, you can make alot more charging per job?
> 
> Id say 50% of those spots can be used to pile snow. There are way more spots than needed.
> 
> The owner is looking for a seasonal rate. Should I charge for walks at a "per push" rate or include in seasonal rate. Salt/ sand is extra. Where should I be $ wise per season?


Talk to the manager first and figure out where they want you to pile snow. That will dramatically affect your price. Could take you twice as long to move it all to a specific place that they may request.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

make sure of what he wants you to use on the brick pavers, both clearing and ice melt


----------



## kriz2ooo (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for the input bristol, those numbers seem about right, may go a little more as a buffer.

I will ask where he would like the snow.

I'm thinking pile it against the end of the straight run that has the arrows, would make for an easy spot for the two pushes.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

kriz2ooo;1381315 said:


> Yea im not to inclined to charge per hour. Where is the motivation to get in and get out, you can make alot more charging per job?
> 
> Id say 50% of those spots can be used to pile snow. There are way more spots than needed.
> 
> The owner is looking for a seasonal rate. Should I charge for walks at a "per push" rate or include in seasonal rate. Salt/ sand is extra. Where should I be $ wise per season?


I agree i have 25 props all pay per push per salt drop, just switched to bulk.. I make a killing when it snows.

No Seasonals, why play their game, this is our industry, they pay what we want.
I walk away from stuff all the time, i would rather stay small with high profits


----------



## KTLawnCo (Dec 18, 2010)

Flawless440;1401804 said:


> I agree i have 25 props all pay per push per salt drop, just switched to bulk.. I make a killing when it snows.
> 
> No Seasonals, why play their game, this is our industry, they pay what we want.
> I walk away from stuff all the time, i would rather stay small with high profits


Well said, I would also do per push the faster you get it done the more money you make payup


----------

